# Burn DVD from Tivo Desktop



## saz25 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hi,
I've successfully transferred several Tivo shows to my PC using Tivo Desktop. Now I'd like to burn it to a DVD. I probably won't be doing this too often, so I'd rather not pay big bucks for an app.

Is there anything out there that would convert .tivo files to the proper .mpg file format?

I have old versions of Cyberlink Power Director, Sonic myDvd, and Pinnacle, but they all don't understand the Tivo format. Once I get it into .mpg, I can take it from there. Those apps handle that.

Thanks in advance,
Steve


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

duplicate post 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6369764#post6369764



saz25 said:


> Is there anything out there that would convert .tivo files to the proper .mpg file format?


You can do that using TivoDecode GUI.


----------



## Prestond (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey take a look at KMTTG by Kevin Moye. Its a fantastic one step program to download, convert and do commercial skip and commercial cut on your tivo files. Its really great.

Here is the link to his KMTTG webpage

This program can also handle Hi Def content recorded off QAM from my TivoHD which I can then download and record to standard DVD burner for playback on HD-DVD player. Or keep the file on local PC and use Sony PS3 as Media Center to play back the files.


----------

